# Problème son HP sur ipod touch 3G



## emerox (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir un ipod touch 3G 64G.
Au démarrage, tout fonctionne bien, le son sort par les hauts parleurs.
Puis j'insère les écouteurs, je les retire. Le son ne sort plus par les hauts parleurs.
Je débranche, rebranche les écouteurs, mais rien n'y fait : plus de son par les hauts parleurs !
(PS: j'ai vérifié les réglages/son : le son est bien activé).

Avez vous rencontré ce problème, et quelle est la solution?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## emerox (22 Septembre 2009)

J'ai finalement réussi à réparer : il m'a suffit de faire une restauration à partir d'Itunes.
Voilà, si ça vous arrive....


----------

